# My 8ft. (Image Heavy)



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Some pictures i just took of my tank!

Full tank









Big Fene








http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _22_01.JPG
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _31_01.JPG
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... o_1_01.JPG
Small Fene
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _42_01.JPG
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _19_01.JPG

Synspilum









Other Synspilum
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _36_01.JPG
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... o_6_01.JPG

Freddy








http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _27_01.JPG
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _15_01.JPG
Jaguar








http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... o_2_01.JPG

Argentea








http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _35_01.JPG
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _10_01.JPG
Red Jewel
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _25_01.JPG
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... o_9_01.JPG

Green Texas








http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... o_4_01.JPG

Jack Dempsey









Midas








http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _11_01.JPG

Flowerhorn (no clue what kind.. bought it as a Trimac.. but yeah, riiight..)
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _17_01.JPG

Randoms
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _30_01.JPG
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _29_01.JPG
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... o_8_01.JPG

My African guys:

Compressiceps
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _34_01.JPG

Tropheus Moori
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _21_01.JPG

Leporinus
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _24_01.JPG

Frontosa
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _13_01.JPG
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... _12_01.JPG

Pleco
http://eldjja.blu.livefilestore.com/y1p ... o_3_01.JPG

Enjoy!


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

nice pics, well done.
how do the fish get on in the 8ft ??


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *PepoLD*,

Thank you for sharing all the images. Your 8ft tank looks great; what are the other dimensions (depth, height)?

I especially like your Argentea and Green Texas. How big are they?

What is the largest fish in the tank? And most dominate fish?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Great setup and fish.

I want one

..Bill


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Great looking tank and nice fish. Where did you get that big rock structure(s)? It looks like there are 3 separate pieces?


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks for the comments!

*simo1973*
they get along pretty well..! they have been there togheter for about a year.

*mlancaster*
Uhm.. im pretty bad with measures... but is like 60cms x 60cms.. (i think is around 24"x24")

Argentea is around 12cms (5")

Texas is around 18cms (7")

The largest fish is the Big Fenestratus, is about 30 cms (12")

and the most dominate is on one side the Big Fenestratus, and on second place the small fenestratus (around 8") and the Flowerhorn (around 7") (if you see the mountain of sand in the first picture is because 90% of his time is digging and spiting sand around)

*MonteSS*
thanks!

*jeaninel*
Is a rock called "Carrizo" or "Petrified Rock" (not much sense since all the rocks are petrified.. but yeah)I think is from some lakes down here, and is actually a structure of 6 huge pieces, but the angle of the picture hides the other 2, they are used a lot on Cichlids tanks around here.


----------



## DRB (Mar 29, 2010)

really nice lookin tank Pepo.

I saw you posted in "my tanks" section it is 8 ft and 20*20 inch is that right? there is a big difference in 20 vs 24; specially in water volume. Sump is a little small I think.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

> I saw you posted in "my tanks" section it is 8 ft and 20*20 inch is that right?


no, thats the old one. got broke when i tried to remove the sump on top (you can see it in the old pictures there)


----------



## DRB (Mar 29, 2010)

wow, not really cool to hear the old tank broke.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Great looking tank. you also have a nice selection of fish.


----------



## lyc (Jul 21, 2007)

very nice tank you got.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

That is wonderful! Great tank comes great responsibility :lol: , congrats that you made something like that!


----------



## purita (Jan 19, 2011)

wow! im planning to make an 8ft tank too. currently i have 10 mixed CA and SA baby fishes. they're getting crowded on my 4ft tank. what kind of filtration do you use? :thumb:


----------

